# Подскажите, пожалуйста



## soulofhell (28 Май 2012)

Здравствуйте, Подскажите пожалуйста сколько стоит такой баня "БЕЛАРУСЬ" б/у вместе с черным чехлом


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (28 Май 2012)

Цена складывается из нескольких факторов. Некоторые из них можно определить по фотографии, которую Вы поставили, а остальные, причём более существенные, можно определить только поиграв на нём. Итак всё по-порядку:
1. КАТЕГОРИЯ. Этот баян ученический, двухголосный, трёхрядный, готовый и без уменьшённых септакордов. В советской классификации обозначался 52х100-II. Скорее всего, самая низкая нота в басах "Фа" (но сама нота на цену не влияет). Баяны такой категории стоят от 100 грам сухенького до $700. Ну может есть несколько исключений. Как же определить сколько стоит именно Ваш баян? - спросите Вы. Попробую ответить в следующих пунктах. Итак, пункт
2. СОСТОЯНИЕ. Сюда в первую очередь относится ответ и тембр звука. Ответ это то, как баян реагирует на Ваши движения во время игры. Если ответ хороший, то звук извлекается лишь небольшим нажимом (или надавливанием) на левый полукорпус. Если приходится сильно давить или тянуть, а ответа нет, то, сами понимаете - ответ плохой. Если Вы пробуете и баян Вам отвечает, но Вы не знаете каким ответом это считать, то опишите что у Вас получилось, а народ подскажет. Тембр же штука субъективная, и определить его не так просто если рядом нет специалиста. Визжит как пила - плохо, ласкает уши как мелодия из старого фильма - хорошо. Компрессия тоже очень важнецкая вещица. Не нажимая кнопок, попробуйте сжимать и расжимать меха. Если легко - плохо, если не получается - хорошо. Очень желательно чтобы все кнопки работали и никакая не западала. При нажатии аккорда в левой должны звучать все три ноты. Если на нём кто-то будет играть не только в доме глухих, то настройка также необходима. Ну внешнее косметическое состояние на фотке выглядит вполне. Остальные вещи, относящиеся к состоянию нужно смотреть внутри.
3. ПРОДАЖА. А именно где и как продавать. Если на территории бывшего СССР, то дешевле, а у нас тут можно чуть подороже. Есть масса других факторов, но они скорее всего будут менее значительны.

Итого имеем: 
$700 - $200(плохой ответ) - $100(визжит как пила) - $100(мех дует) - $100(расстроен как царевна Несмеяна) -$100(продаётся не там где покупают) = $100

Проверка:
Поставьте на продажу и сами увидите.

Послесловие
Народец здесь очень образованный. В основном играют на крутых инструментах, а на таких играли в глубоком детстве. Поэтому, Вам, могут сказать: "На свалку его!" Но Вы не огорчайтесь а продолжайте продавать, а когда настанет час тащить его на свалку, то поставьте его на ebay.com за $50. Думаю что кто-нибудь купит. Вообщем, удачи!


----------



## soulofhell (28 Май 2012)

Спасибо большое, Вы мне очень помогли) :good:


----------



## диапазон64 (29 Май 2012)

*Sergey_Semenov*,

Сергей, лично мне понравилась твоя оценка инструмента. Сколько помню, ни разу на форуме не встречал, чтобы так доходчиво, ясно и по существу был дан ответ, т.е. ". .. с чувством, с толком, расстановкой..."
Продолжай в том же духе!


----------



## chinyaev (29 Май 2012)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Sergey_Semenov


Очень классное толкование стоимости инструмента. Талант!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (29 Май 2012)

Футляр может быть и пригодится в хозяйстве , а вот этот так называемый баян,не думаю.(ученическим баяном это было лет 40 назад)


----------



## nikolia (6 Июн 2012)

Я видел такой баян на другом сайте где-то за 3700-3800 рублей , но он там поновей смотрится , скорей всего если с внутренностями всё нормально, то до 2000 можете за него получить!


----------

